# CD DVD Problems (SOLVED)

## sleepingsun

when i do this l

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grep CD /var/log/dmesg

 

 *Quote:*   

> hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-110D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
> 
> hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8520B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
> 
> hdg: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
> ...

 

next step what i do  is fstab !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> ...

 

i also try with

 *Quote:*   

>  ls -l 

 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/cdrw  --> hdd
> 
> /dev/dvdrw --> hdc
> 
> /dev/dvdrw1 --> hdg

 

But somehow cd and dvd's not work ! I use base Kde 3.5 

Need helpLast edited by sleepingsun on Sun Oct 01, 2006 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sobers_2002

what do you mean by they don't work??

----------

## sleepingsun

Dont mount ! And when i try it i get this massge !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could not mount device.
> 
> The reported error was:
> ...

 

mount: mount point /mnt/hdd does not exist

mount: mount point /mnt/hdg does not exist

----------

## piewie

did you create /mnt/hdd and /mnt/hdg?

----------

## AstroTux

Hi,

Mount points are a little odd to get your head around at first, but what you need to do is this:

Where you want to access your drive, put an empty folder. In your case oyu had a dvd re-writer, so for example, if you wanted to access the actual drive by going:

```
cd /mnt/dvdrw
```

you would first need to ensure a folder existed in /mnt that was named dvdrw, e.g.:

```
mkdir /mnt/dvdrw
```

Once the folder is created, it does *not* need creating again. Simply mount the drive by typing:

```
mount /dev/dvdrw /mnt/dvdrw
```

Now your dvd drive is mounted in /mnt/dvdrw.

The way I think of it is thast once a CD/DVD is mounted to the system, it becomes a part of a global file system, as if all the different drives/partitions are moulded as one big drive. To access the DVD drive you go to its folder at /mnt/dvdrw.

It is possibly a little bit of a simplistic view, but (speaking from a personal point of view) it helps me break the Windows mentality of seperate icons for seperate drives.  :Smile: 

I presume you are aware that to unmount to eject the disc again you simply type:

```
umount /mnt/dvdrw
```

Regarding fstab, my fstab looks like the following (NOTE!!! THE DRIVE REFERENCES NEED TO BE MODIFIED TO MATCH YOUR SYSTEM IF YOU USE THIS!!!!!):

 *Quote:*   

> # <fs> <mountpoint> <type> <opts> <dump/pass>
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> 
> /dev/hda5 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 1 1
> ...

 

Best regards,

AstroTux.

----------

## sleepingsun

 *Quote:*   

> did you create /mnt/hdd and /mnt/hdg?

 

No i did make that i do like i post in kde 3.4.3 work great  ! 

But when i upgrade kde 3.5.3 this stops to work i try to do and folow steps withj mkdir but not work to me device is not found ! 

After i read this posts i try that way and dont help me !1 

Device is not exist (that is error what i have)

Now i sow it this !

And also i have strange problem with ls -l /dev/cdrw & /dev/dvdrw --> both show me hdc ? 

ls -l /dev/dvdrw1 i get hdg

This my first post fstab work on kde 3.4.3 when i upgrade it all hdd is work great but i lose 1 cd drive and 2 dvd drives !

I try to do with genkernel i try to recompile kernel ..etc everything ! 

Gentoo work great but this is all what i need to be perfect ! I need cd & dvd rw ! 

My kernel is gentoo 2.6.16-r9

Now i need desperate help ! 

Friendly 

SleepingSun

----------

## piewie

Can you do:

mount /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrw

mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dvdrw

mount /mnt/hdg /mnt/dvdrw1

----------

## sleepingsun

Now is fixed i install 2006.1 gentoo and do it like is posted AstroTux and works fine now ! 

Thank you ! 

Friendly 

SleepingSun

----------

## Gooserider

I'm also trying to figure out how to best configure my DVD burner,  It is a Plextor PX-716-A CD/DVD all format burner, connected as Master on IDE2.  It shows up during kernel boot as /dev/hdc.

I followed the suggestion that  AstroTux made in his post, and added a couple lines to my /etc/fstab, and made the relevant /mnt directories.

The relevant part of my /etc/fstab is now:

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,users            0 0

/dev/cdrw               /mnt/cdrw       auto            noauto,users,rw         0 0

/dev/dvdrw              /mnt/dvdrw      auto            noauto,users,rw         0 0

```

The /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 line is suggested by the Gentoo install manual (2005.1, but I think its the same in some of the earlier versions) and doesn't seem to work - I get "mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist".  I checked w/ ls -al /dev/cd* and ls -al /dev/dv* and found that indeed there is no listing for a '/dev/cdroms'.  However there are listings for /dev/cdrom, cdrw, dvd, and dvdrw, all links to /dev/hdc.

The /dev/cdrw and /dev/dvdrw lines do mount, but don't seem to care what sort of media I stick in the drive.  /dev/cdrw sees dvds, /dev/dvdrw sees cdroms.  However even though I have "rw" in my switches, and stick a writeable disk in the drive, they mount the filesystem as "read-only"

Is this normal  :Question: 

What entries should I have in my /etc/fstab  :Question: 

Are there any other relevant entries I need in /etc/fstab? If so, what  :Question: 

 Thanks 

 Gooserider

(PS - I think I'm going to file a bug on the documentation, it would be helpful to have more discussion about this there)

----------

## Gooserider

Update on earlier post - I found an answer in the response I got to the but report that I attempted to file about this question.

You really only need to have ONE entry in your fstab that points to the optical drive.  

All that is needed is for:

1. The drive device name (/dev/<drive>) must point at the actual physical device, either directly (i.e. /dev/hdc) or indirectly through other /dev/names like /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvdrw, etc that are links to the physical device name.

and:

2. The mount point (i.e. /mnt/<something>) exists because you created it with 'mkdir' at some time. (note that the mount point does NOT need to be in the /mnt directory, it is merely convention that all removeable media directories are placed in that directory)

It wasn't said, but I assume that the filesystem type would have to be listed as "auto" so that the drive / OS would know to figure out what it was looking at, rather than just automatically trying one type.

It does NOT matter what names are used, the hardware and O/S will figure out what kind of drive and media is involved and will "do the right thing" automatically.  This includes figuring out if the media is directly writeable or not.  Even if you put "rw" in the options, Linux will not mount read-only stuff as writeable.  (the reverse is not true - ro will cause writeable media to mount as read-only!)

Burning programs apparently bypass the normal mounting restrictions so they aren't impacted by the mount time read only status, indeed it is worth pointing out that many of the burning programs (ie cdrecord) don't require you to mount the optical drive at all.

I feel somewhat frustrated by the response to my bug report on this issue.  The above info is obviously not news to old hands with lots of experience using burners, but as someone who just got my first burner recently, it was not obvious.  

My reasoning was, I used to have a CD drive, that read CD's - now I had put in a  different kind of drive, that read (and wrote) a different kind of media.  So it seemed quite reasonable to me that in addition to the CD mount point, I would need some sort of different mount information to tell the drive to use the added abilities.  (and AstroTux's earlier post made it sort of look that way, as he created what looked like multiple mount points for the same drive in his fstab sample)

When I was doing my first installs on the box with the burner, I spent a great deal of time wondering about this, and looking for more info, but didn't find it.  I eventually decided to ignore the burner part in order to get things working and ask later.  When I did, this thread was one of the ones I found.  It led me to file the bug asking for more discussion about optical drives in the install manual.  The response to my bug was essentially the above info, along with the idea that this was "common knowledge" and therefore wasn't going to be mentioned in the install manual.  I agree that it isn't the place of the install manual to go into Linux "theory of operation" in depth, but IMHO this is certainly something that is relevant to the question of how to install, and would not take a lot of text to deal with.  Currently the manual and the sample fstab only mention CD's - just add a note in one place that the CD entry will also work for DVD's and burners as Linux automatically recognizes the media / file system.

Seems like the kind of problem that comes up because the guys that write the documentation (and mostly do a good job of it!) aren't the people that need it the most.

 Gooserider

----------

